# Bell Peppers instead of Jalapeno?



## petehalsted (Jan 27, 2018)

Thinking about making a batch of something for the Bowl viewing party at the RV park. Based on past experiences with this group I want to do something mild, so I am thinking about using bell pepper slivers, topped with "something", then wrapped with bacon. 

Anyone got any specific recipe or experience with Bell Peppers?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 27, 2018)

I have used the sweet peppers that come by the bag in stead of jalapeno . The small red and yellow ones .

Now that I think about it . My son makes stuffed philly cheese steak peppers . Deli roast beef , cheese and onions then baked . Do a small scale of that  ?


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2018)

Cubanelle Peppers,Poblano Peppers the little sweet peppers 






Richie


----------



## fliptetlow (Jan 27, 2018)

I use the small sweet peppers in place of jalapeno all the time.


----------



## troutman (Jan 27, 2018)

What Richie said, those big poblanos work well, Smokey and mild


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2018)

I agree on the poblanos, They really are good peppers to stuff with just about anything.
They have just a little more heat than a regular green pepper. But nothing like a japlapeno.
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 28, 2018)

My Mom use to make stuffed green peppers.
I really liked those.


----------

